# moving day



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

moved my GT and red heads into my plywood tank.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its crazy how the yellows come out more in these pictures


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

U selling the gar? Very nice monsters!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> U selling the gar? Very nice monsters!


you will be the 1st inline if i ever do


----------

